
Bootstraping a slightly more secure laptop - georgyo
https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8314-bootstraping_a_slightly_more_secure_laptop
======
eb0la
Looks very interesting. Anyone tried this?

I think I have an old netbook somewhere that could be useful again for
traveling.

~~~
georgyo
I have seen it in action for the full disk encryption coming off the TPM
device.

It's impressive stuff. There is a lot of thought into making this very secure,
and accounting for edge cases. It stops all manners of attacks that you
normally just have to live with.

